
Go tool trace - jamesfisher
https://making.pusher.com/go-tool-trace/
======
chillydawg
Good writeup, I didn't even realise this existed, thanks!

I think I'm going to hook in a little webservice that allows you to trigger a
1 or 5 second trace in a running prod app so I can run this ad hoc and see
what's what in my various services.

~~~
jamesfisher
Nice idea! The tracing API is generic enough that you can use it in many
different ways, like the way you suggest.

------
lowmagnet
I'm happy to see more independent documentation of this tool. It has helped a
project I'm working on a great deal in the past week or so, allowing us to
diagnose several bottlenecks, including extra gc, in our applications.

Maybe Pusher could donate some of their thoughts to the doc on trace, as it's
quite thin.

~~~
jamesfisher
Improving the docs is an excellent idea, thanks. Looks like the docs are here
[1]. We'll try to expand it a little.

[1]:
[https://github.com/golang/go/blob/master/src/cmd/trace/doc.g...](https://github.com/golang/go/blob/master/src/cmd/trace/doc.go)

------
guildencrantz42
I appreciate you explicitly calling out when `trace` is not appropriate (and
pointing out how `pprof` is a good complement): Too many people look for
"silver bullet" tools.

